# Omega 2998



## Doug2507 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi guys,

I've been passed on an Omega 2998-4 from my father and after hours (and hours) of research i thought it best to join the forums. It was originally in my Grandfathers possession as he repaired watches/clocks as a hobby. When he passed away my father cleared out his workshop and came across the 2998. Not sure if it was real or fake, he sent it to STS to confirm it's identity and as a result had it fully serviced and made good again. He's now passed it onto myself as he's not a watch type of guy so i'm now looking into the history of it which is becoming more and more interesting as time goes by. I recently added it to my home insurance but was advised that i would need some form of valuation. Hence my research commenced! I've created a document detailing the watch and have also listed others that have been on the forums/for sale to help date it. I thought i'd post the details on the forum to seek advice on 'correctness' and possibly to find parts. I'd love to post images but i'm on a public computer offshore with the worst connection speed ever so they'll need to wait till i get home. Any advice or guidance would be greatly appreciated!

[2998-1, 17301xxx, 1959]

[2998-2, 17761xxx, 1960]

[2998-3, 17762xxx, 1961, 16th Feb]

[2998-4, 17764xxx, 1959] - ???Date - doesn't tie in with serial number

[2998-4, 177641xx, 1961] - end of 2nd quarter or 3rd quarter 1961. (June/July/August)

[2998-4, 17765xxx, 1959] - ???Date - doesn't tie in with serial number

[2998-4, 17765xxx, 1961, 22nd Sept]

[2998-5, 184xxxxx, 1961]

[2998-6, 18419xxx, 1962]

Serial No. 177641xx

.321 movement

Pushers replaced - 4.5mm pushers - should be 4mm (sourced NOS)

Crown replaced - 32 ridges, from ST 105. - Should be 22 ridges with narrower 'Omega'. Size/Tap?

Bezel replaced with Omega service bezel - Should be original bigger font (sourced NOS)

Face original

Plexi glass original

Hour/minute hand original - Dauphine/Alpha hands??

Register hands original - Dauphine/Alpha hands??

Sweep hand replaced with ST 105. hand (Broadsword?) - Should be thin pointer

1171/1 Omega bracelet - Should be 7912 3/62

End links Serial No. 633 - Should be #6 or 516 end links?

Dust cover - need to check

Box original

Certificate?? Can Omega supply a copy of the original?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Why don't you email omega after sales department?


----------

